# Show down time! Indoor set up- Hoyt Provantage Vs. Alpine Concorde



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

My two favorite bows are going head to head this week to determine which bow I shoot better for indoor spots. Both will be in the low 50's lbs, both with a scope, long stabilizer and side bar or v-bars. I have consistently shot 290-291 with the provantage on a Vegas face, but that was with an aperature sight. I have simce learned how to shoot a low powered scope. I just reassembled the Carbon Plus Provantage tonight after getting the riser powdercoated.

I really enjoy shooting the Alpine Concorde. Trouble is, I've only shot it with a scope, and never an aperature. My scores have been 5-10 points lower than my previous Provantage setup. Maybe its because of the scope, or the bow- OR BOTH! I'll tune the Hoyt up to give it a fair shot, and then shoot 150 rounds from each bow. Rinse, and repeat... 

Any bets on the winner?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

ProVantage by an average of 5 points is my guess. Only because I have shot one and know how smooth and forgiving they are. Not sure on the Concorde for indoors. It would probably win outdoors because of the speed but for indoors my money will be on the tried and true Hoyt.

Happy testing and keep us posted.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I just got back from the range. The Provantage is tuned and was regularily punching X's at 20 yards. It's going to be my indoor bow with 2314's at 52#, 32" draw. Slow, but very accurate!

The Alpine is now tuned for my ACC's, and will be my outdoor bow. I shoot it well, but the provantage has an edge on the indoor spots. That Alpine is no slouch though! But Ol' Faithful is just too good not to shoot indoors. Yep, Provantage indoors, Alpine outdoors.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Congrats on figuring out what finally works for you.
I am glad it is the Hoyt's. You spent to long to switch gears toward another bow.
The Alpine's are nice but old tried and true will prevail.
The only Alpine that I ever got to shoot better than my Hoyt's was the 1998 Alpine Northwind with Barnsdale limbs and Alpine's medium cams and of course my custom string and cables.
I shot a string of 20+ scores of 300's on the NFAA targets with the Northwind.

Well enough about me. Just wanted to get my two cents in here. Congrats again!!
Take care all.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I lowered the letoff on the Alpine, and it is shooting really well. I start a 450 indoor league next week. I'll be shooting both bows again this weekend. I still can't count the Alpine out.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Week 1 of an 8 week indoor 450 league starts tonight. I am starting off week 1 with the provantage. Week 2 will probably be the Alpine. We'll see how the old gal shoots tonight!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

433/450. Not too bad for the first week of league. I ended strong the last 5 ends by shooting a 30, 29,30, 29, 30. I had one bad round, a 26 that came out of nowhere! Shooting tonight showed me that my wheels need timed better and I need to shorten my draw just a little. Next week- Alpine!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I shot the Alpine last night. 425/450. My score was 8 points less than the provantage, but I attribute that to a couple bad ends while getting use to the bow. I will try it again next week.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I spent some time shooting the Alpine today, fiddling with the balance. I think I figured it out. My scores jumped up to the same as I was shooting with the Provantage. Numerous 29's and 30's, with a couple 28's mixed in. 289/300 but then I became more consistent on the other rounds. I strongly feel this set up will give me low - mid 290's. I'm excited!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

That is great to hear that you are getting better with your new bow. Soon you won't even know the difference in the bows. Except for the difference in speed and how they perform outdoors.
How did the Disco String do?
I will have to let you know how the old SuperStar shoots. I just have not made it to the range yet. The Fast Flite limbs I was going to use are to heavy poundage. So I went with my old Golden Eagle Double Eagle wood laminated recurve limbs with Hoyt 2001 Command Cam Plus duel cams. It maxs out about 42-44# @ 27" draw. Can't wait to try it out. I have a dozen old X7 - 2012 arrows to shoot out of it. I have a custom 12" stabilizer I converted to shoot Bowhunter Barebow class.
Talk to you soon.
Have a Merry Christmas.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Milan,

I haven't put the disco string through a workout yet. I had a break through with the Alpine and have been too excited to shoot the Hoyt! Merry Christmas to you too. I'd like to see your frankenbow!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Holy Guacamole Batman! Tonight SAAAZUUUKKKEEDDDD with the green Alpine during league! I almost had the string ripped from my fingers during the draw cycle twice tonight, and I think I was concentrating so much during the draw and transition into my back muscles, that I couldn't shoot worth beans! It's not my temperment, but John McEnroe almost emerged from my inner core!

So, I went home with my tail between my legs, put my 2nd provantage on the bow press and put some NOS Command Cams on it. I swapped around strings and will give her a shot. I even had evil thoughts of shooting with an aperature anda clicker! Agghhh, man tonight sucked! 30 points below my norm on a 450 round!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

It sounds like you are shooting to closed of an archery stance. Open your space up between you and the bow.
Watch how some of the recurve tournament shooters stand while drawing their bows. Olympic shooters in general.
Allow your body to be the release setup and let your back tension be the trigger.
The more you close the gap in your stance is like putting a hair trigger sensitivity on trigger.
I hope this will help you out my young Jedi.
Good Luck and 'Let the force be with you!'
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

It all seemed to come together today. I am now shooting one of my Provantage Carbon Plus bows with command cams. I have it set up with an aperature and a clicker. I was at the indoor range for several hours today. I use to shoot FSL Recurve and put many arrows through a clicker, but that was over 6 years ago, and never from a compound.

It took a while to get the draw length perfected to shoot with the clicker. 

I decided to go back to the bow and sight that I use to shoot in the 290's with last year, before I moved to a scope and machined risered bows. Yep, back to the basics. I shoot league this Wed and a state indoor tournament on Sat. These shoots will help determine if I've made the right choice prior to Vegas.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck with the ol' setup.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
Have fun this weekend and shoot straight.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Tonight was the last night of league. I shot my personal best, and was using the Provantage, a scope and a clicker. I am pumped for Vegas!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

What was your score and that makes at least two of us that can't wait for Vegas


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

293.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I should have said 293 out of 300, but for the night it was 435 out of 450. I dropped 7 for the first 10 targets, which is what I was excited about. I then dropped 8 points on the next 4 targets but finished strong with a 3-X, 30. I had 20 X's out of the 45 arrows on the Vegas face.

Through the past couple of weeks, I figured out my indoor equipment. I am very comfortable with my equipment choice. I ended up with my Yellow risered Provantage carbon plus that has weight in the bottom limb pocket, Command cams, Sureloc Supreme sight with 1.5x Big Vegas scope, 2314 XX-78 arrows with 3 3" vanes, Spigarelli click adjust plunger and Cavalier wrap around flipper, an Arten V-bar mount and my Easton ACE stabilizer and V-bar rods. Most important was the Cavalier sight mounted magnetic clicker. I was so amazed at how steady I could hold the bow with the combination of rod weights and V-bar position when adjusted correctly. It was a lot of trial an error.

I am pumped! Lesson learned? Don't be afraid to experiment with different equipment to find the sweet spot. Once you find it, lock everything down and use a paint pen to mark the positions of the attachments. If you aren't punching X's after everything came together, something in your form changed. That happened to me 2 weeks ago. It turns out I wasn't using my back or bow arm the same way. Lesson learned.


----------

